
Are vegetables vegan? The man taking aim at animal products in organic farming - SenHeng
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/dec/24/vegetables-vegan-organic-agriculture-farming
======
SenHeng
No true Scotsman being taken to the extreme.

